# mango kush grow



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

its about 7" tall. hydro system.ive just cloned for the first time so im pretty nervous. ill try to get some pics on later. does anyone know about how tall i should grow before i bud? im in week 5.


----------



## DillaWilla (May 8, 2006)

Pufindo....sexual maturity is recognized by alternating nodes and pre-flowers, if you have these signs then you are ready to put them into 12/12...Hope this helps.

[url="http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2671&stc=1&thumb=1"]http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2671&stc=1&thumb=1[/url]
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2672 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2672&stc=1&thumb=1
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4885 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=4885&stc=1&thumb=1


----------



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

well i just pulled a clone off of it. should i give the plant some time to recover before i bud it? i do have alt nodes.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (May 8, 2006)

pufindo said:
			
		

> well i just pulled a clone off of it. should i give the plant some time to recover before i bud it? i do have alt nodes.


*Whats up pufindo. I would wait a week or so and let your plant recover from surgery. Better safe than sorry ya know.  *


----------



## pufindo (May 8, 2006)

thanks dood.


----------



## GanjaGuru (May 9, 2006)

A general rule is to wait 2 weeks after topping or cutting up a plant tyo give it time to recover and regrow.

However something else stands out...week 5 and 7" tall?  Something is seriously wrong here.


----------



## massproducer (May 9, 2006)

I agree with Ganja, your plant seems very small for being 5 weeks old.


----------

